# Beans lost their acidity??



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

I had 15g of my kenya mtaro left so I decided to use my french press which I have become quite fond of recently.

I followed my usual guide of steeping for 4 minutes then plunging, letting it settle for a minute then pouring.

I have done this recently and the results have been really good, yet today it was as if someone had flipped a switch and taken away all the acidity in my coffee and I was quite disappointed.

They were roasted on the 27 Aug, I opened them about 3 days after so call it the 31 Aug. I stored them as per usual in their one way valve bag and up until today they have been gorgeous. The last cup I had was on Sunday and it was fine then today it was not so good.

I cannot understand this, I understand they deteriorate after opening but it was as if it was in the space of one day all the brightness had vanished. Gradual decline of acidity I get but this is bemusing

Can anyone explain why?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

sorry, no big ideas. I've noticed similar in the past, and I've put it down to a combination of degassing, oxidation and my palate on that day. I particularly think that Hasbean coffees, arriving Very soon after roasting, are a bit more prone to changing over the week. I take it water temp etc. was as usual as well? Would be interested to hear if you track it down!


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep everything was as per usual it was just the sudden change that really surprised me. Before it was like being punched in the face (by the brightness), then all of a sudden it was like a tickle, if that makes sense.


----------

